# Forum in English  > News  > Internet  >  Users fight to save Windows XP

## SDA

SEATTLE - Microsoft Corp.'s operating systems run most personal computers around the globe and are a cash cow for the world's largest software maker. But you'd never confuse a Windows user with the passionate fans of Mac OS X or even the free Linux operating system. Unless it's someone running Windows XP, a version Microsoft wants to retire.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080414/...IWvLHzoTes0NUE

----------

